# +++ ياربي انا ضعيف +++



## happy angel (1 ديسمبر 2008)

*+++ ياربي انا ضعيف +++

يارب انني ضعيف في وقت التجربة والضيقة ولا استطيع ان احمل الصليب 
بمفردي , ولكن انت هو الحب وانت المملوء حنانآ وشفقة ,
فها انا ألجا اليك لتسند ضعفي وتحمل معي الصيب .
لا تتركني يارب بمفردي اواجه بل اسندني بيدك وقويني بحبك .
يامن تختبر حبي لك وتمسكي بك وثباتي فيك وقت الضيق ,
امنحني امانة لك وتسليم كامل لحبك .
مثل المريض الذي يخضع للجراح ليستأصل كل ما هو خطر في جسده
اعطني ان اخضع لك لتنزع مني كل ما يبعدني عنك وعن ملكوتك وعن 
الوجود الدائم معك هنا وفي الملكوت
+++ امـــيـــن ++*​


----------



## Bnota_Zr†a (1 ديسمبر 2008)

*



امنحني امانة لك وتسليم كامل لحبك .
مثل المريض الذي يخضع للجراح ليستأصل كل ما هو خطر في جسده
اعطني ان اخضع لك لتنزع مني كل ما يبعدني عنك وعن ملكوتك وعن 
الوجود الدائم معك هنا وفي الملكوت
+++ امـــيـــن ++

أنقر للتوسيع...

امين
شكرا على روعة الصلاة
المسيح يرعاكي*​


----------



## KOKOMAN (1 ديسمبر 2008)

اميـــــــــــــــــــن 

صلاه فى قمه الروووووووعه 

ميررررررسى على الصلاه 

ربنا يبارك حياتك وخدمتك ​


----------



## رامى ايليا (3 ديسمبر 2008)

*اميـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ + ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــن 
حلوه اوى بجد يا هابى انجل
رووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووعه
ربنا يبارك خدمتك​*


----------



## happy angel (13 يناير 2009)

bnota_zr†a قال:


> *
> امين
> شكرا على روعة الصلاة
> المسيح يرعاكي*​



*ميرسى لمشاركاتك حبيبتى*​


----------



## happy angel (13 يناير 2009)

kokoman قال:


> اميـــــــــــــــــــن
> 
> صلاه فى قمه الروووووووعه
> 
> ...




*ميرسى لمشاركاتك ياكوكو*​


----------



## happy angel (13 يناير 2009)

رامى ايليا قال:


> *اميـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ + ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــن
> حلوه اوى بجد يا هابى انجل
> رووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووعه
> ربنا يبارك خدمتك​*



*ميرسى لمشاركاتك يارامى*​


----------



## kalimooo (16 يناير 2009)

اميــن

صلاه رائعة جد جداااااااااا

شكراااااااا على الصلاه

ربنا يبارك حياتك

سلام المسيح


----------



## Maria Teparthenos (21 يناير 2009)




----------



## اني بل (24 أبريل 2009)

آمين ثم ىمين ثم آمين


----------



## happy angel (26 يونيو 2009)

كليمو قال:


> اميــن
> 
> صلاه رائعة جد جداااااااااا
> 
> ...


----------



## happy angel (26 يونيو 2009)

Stray sheep قال:


>


----------



## happy angel (26 يونيو 2009)

Joyful Song قال:


> آمين ثم ىمين ثم آمين


----------

